# Help me ID composer: heavy brass, loud, 1850ish-1950ish, American or German I think



## auslegung (Feb 14, 2013)

I can't for the life of me recall this composer's name, or any of his music. It's been over 10 years since I've played him last. I'm not 100% sure of any of this information, but here's what I think: American or German, 1850ish-1950ish, primarily composed for concert band, didn't do many traditional marches, not a household name but nearly all trained musicians are at least familiar with his name. I am sure that I've played at least 2 of his compositions in a concert band setting. (That may be why I think he wrote primarily for concert band) Those two songs were 140-180 bpm, 5-15 minutes long. In your reply, please you name a representative work of the composer, if you can, to help me identify it. If I could compare the cobwebby snippets of sound in my head to something everyone knows, it's the Isengard Theme from Lord of the Rings <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXVtpOHQqvY>. That's the feel I mean when I say heavy, though Isengard isn't fast in the least of course.

It's not Mahler or Wagner, this composer is even heavier than them. But if you could steer me towards Mahler or Wagner's heaviest stuff, that may help. Also, not Sousa.

My buddy doesn't play any instrument, but really likes classical music with heavy brass, so I want to point him to some YouTube links. Thanks!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

John Phillip Sousa


----------



## auslegung (Feb 14, 2013)

Great idea, but no, this composer didn't do many traditional marches.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A shot in the dark - Paul Hindemith? Once he moved to the USA he received commissions for concert band music but it doesn't represent a significant amount of his output.


----------



## auslegung (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't think that's him. Checked around on YouTube and didn't find anything that was primarily brass and super-heavy. Is there a particular composition you can think of that would be a good example?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Aaron Copland? Fanfare for the Common Man? (a.k.a Symphony No. 3). No he wouldn't be primarily concert band.

Maybe Holst?


----------



## auslegung (Feb 14, 2013)

No, but I do like Copeland quite a bit.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Walton: Crown Imperial (played by Fennell and the Eastman Wind Ensemble). A window-rattler of the first order.


----------



## auslegung (Feb 14, 2013)

Great piece of music, but it wasn't Walton. Thanks for the reply, though! Thanks everyone, so far! If nothing else, this has been fun to recall all the old pieces I've been apart of playing, and many I wish I had.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

1850-1950 was quite a century. Start with Richard Strauss and get back to us.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Holst, perhaps?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Edwin Goldman? 
Julius Fucik?
Melvin Ribble? 
Karl King? 

Just some shots in the dark.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Auber? Rossini overtures?


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I think Crudblud may be right. Try this:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Another vote for Holst or Fucik ? 

Also, Carl Ruggles and Charles Ives wrote some pieces, as well as Alan Hovhaness and Michael Colgrass. Not my field, though.


----------

